# The $1 Potato Challenge



## heathpack (Aug 3, 2012)

I shop at both a gringo supermarket and a Mexican supermarket.  My Mexican market has 10 pound bags of russet potatoes on sale this week for $1 total.  We like potatoes a lot but don't eat em much b/c of the calorie content.  My frugal side (the one that also compelled me to obtain a "free" timeshare) could not resist and now our household of 2 is the proud owner of 10 pounds of potatoes at 10 cents per pound.

It will be a challenge to use them all up before they spoil.  Lunch today was potato roesti- mine topped with gruyere, tomato, sour cream and chives.  Mr. H went for ham & cheddar.  Yes, lunch was twice my normal calorie count- I had to go for a 10 mile bike ride to burn off the difference.






Shred 4 potatoes in the food processor.  Dunk in a bowl of cold water, slosh around and the drain.  Transfer to a clean towel and squeeze out excess water.

Season liberally with salt and pepper and toss in a little cornstarch.

Heat 2T canola oil in a 12 inch nonstick skillet, add potatoes, cover and cook over medium-high heat for 7 minutes.  Then uncover and press with spatula to form a solid mass.  Cook 7 more minutes.

Invert onto a platter.  Add 2 more T oil to the pan and slide the potatoes, raw side down, back into the pan.  Cook uncovered 7-10 minutes longer.  If desired, top with cheese, vegetables or cooked meat in the last few minutes.

Cut into wedges & serve.

H


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2012)

cook 'em and freeze 'em


----------



## am1 (Aug 3, 2012)

We buy 50 pound bags at a time.  Mostly for home made french fries.  Cheap but no that cheap.


----------



## Mosca (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome, I have to make that.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 3, 2012)

am1 said:


> We buy 50 pound bags at a time.  Mostly for home made french fries.  Cheap but no that cheap.



How do you store them?  How long do they keep?  I usually keep them at room temp and they start sprouting after 10 days or so.  I put these in the fridge, which I don't usually do (although I'm not sure why).

H


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2012)

Potatoes, high calorie? NOT! One baked potato has about 150 calories and 3 grams of fiber. Great source of potassium and not bad for vitamin C. The high calorie part is what YOU put on it. Lay the blame where it lies. http://nutrition.about.com/od/askyournutritionist/f/potato.htm

Yup, I'm from Idaho, and we are pretty proud of the state's signature crop even though dairy, computer chips, lumber, and silver each contribute more to our economy, but even so, lots of people go to the store and buy "Idahos."

Jim

P.S. They should be stored in a dark, cool place. 40-50 degrees. In the fridge, they'll turn green, the starch will turn to sugars and they'll get soft. The won't sprout as readily, but that's about the only good thing about it. For a buck-a-bag, I wouldn't sweat storage too much. J


----------



## am1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dark, cool place.  Storage area in the basement.  

How do you think you can buy them in the winter and spring?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 3, 2012)

am1 said:


> Dark, cool place.  Storage area in the basement.
> 
> How do you think you can buy them in the winter and spring?



I never really thought about it, but they are sold year-round at our farmer's market.  Produce sold in a certified CA farmers market must be grown in CA.  So I assumed they are grown & harvested year-round here.  Sort of like raspberries and oranges.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 3, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> P.S. They should be stored in a dark, cool place. 40-50 degrees. In the fridge, they'll turn green, the starch will turn to sugars and they'll get soft. The won't sprout as readily, but that's about the only good thing about it. For a buck-a-bag, I wouldn't sweat storage too much. J



Ha, ha that's funny.  I live in Southern California.  There is no place in my house that is remotely close to 40-50 degrees.

But I will at least pull them out of the fridge.

H


----------



## Elan (Aug 3, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Ha, ha that's funny.  I live in Southern California.  There is no place in my house that is remotely close to 40-50 degrees.
> 
> But I will at least pull them out of the fridge.
> 
> H



Put them in your crawlspace.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 3, 2012)

Your picture reminds me somewhat of potato pancakes.  I like to put lots of onion in mine and top with applesauce. Yummmmmmmmm 

Warm German potato salad is also good.  (there's that bacon again  )


----------



## spirits (Aug 3, 2012)

*Duchess potatoes*

Many years ago I was helping a friend prepare food for her wedding. Her mother cooked up a huge pile of potatoes mashed them with sour cream and cream cheese, salt and pepper and froze them in a huge baking pan.
When defrosted they were wonderful.  Today whenever I make turkey that is my potato dish.  I freeze leftover turkey, dressing and potatoes and then have a quick supper with veggies or salad. The potatoes are wonderful, not mushy. You could try that with smaller portion to see if you like potatoes that way.  Just try a little one first but I don;t think you will be disappointed.  
On another note, I am Ukrainian and in the fall when potatoes are plentiful I make a huge batch of mashed potatoes and then  make three types of perogies.  One with potatoes and cheddar cheese. another with potatoes, cottage cheese and dill and the third with potatoes and sourcraut.  I cook the perogies and freeze seperately in 3 ice cream pails.  They are for our annual  Grey Cup party and they are delicious. The fillings come out just as if they were cooked that day. Love potatoes:whoopie:


----------



## BevL (Aug 3, 2012)

I have not had homemade perogies since I left Edmonton.  That sounds delicious right now.  With some fried onions and - BACON - and sour cream.  

Somehow my Greek yogurt and strawberries are going to come up short tonight.

We used to keep our potatoes on our deck in the winter - rarely freezes here - and in our storage locker in the underground parking in the summer.  Only buy them once in a while - the high potassium is a no no on a renal diet.  I have to buy some fresh locally grown nuggets and eat them when Greg's not around.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 3, 2012)

spirits said:


> Many years ago I was helping a friend prepare food for her wedding. Her mother cooked up a huge pile of potatoes mashed them with sour cream and cream cheese, salt and pepper and froze them in a huge baking pan.
> When defrosted they were wonderful.  Today whenever I make turkey that is my potato dish.  I freeze leftover turkey, dressing and potatoes and then have a quick supper with veggies or salad. The potatoes are wonderful, not mushy. You could try that with smaller portion to see if you like potatoes that way.  Just try a little one first but I don;t think you will be disappointed.
> On another note, I am Ukrainian and in the fall when potatoes are plentiful I make a huge batch of mashed potatoes and then  make three types of perogies.  One with potatoes and cheddar cheese. another with potatoes, cottage cheese and dill and the third with potatoes and sourcraut.  I cook the perogies and freeze seperately in 3 ice cream pails.  They are for our annual  Grey Cup party and they are delicious. The fillings come out just as if they were cooked that day. Love potatoes:whoopie:



Pierogies- do you make them up completely and freeze?  Or just freeze the filling?

H


----------



## chellej (Aug 3, 2012)

When I do perogies I make them, freeze them on a cookie sheet in a single layer and then when frozen pop them in a ziplock bag.  Then as we need them, i just take what we want,  I boil them till they float and then fry in butter and onions.....yummy - I can easily make a meal of them


----------



## spirits (Aug 4, 2012)

*My dough is soft*

Many years ago I watched Martha Stewart and her mom put sour cream in her perogy dough.  Wonderful but the dough is very soft.  When I individually freeze the raw perogies they break open when boiled.  So I make them fresh , boil them, cover them with fried onions and freeze them already cooked.  That way they just need to be reheated.  But many freeze them raw and cook them frozen. Whichever way they are always delicious.  And my fat pants are not loose anymore because of that 
Don't mean to highjack the thread, just that extra potatoes can be done up in different ways and frozen.  They don't have to go to waste.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Or cold*



Rose Pink said:


> Your picture reminds me somewhat of potato pancakes.  I like to put lots of onion in mine and top with applesauce. Yummmmmmmmm
> 
> Warm German potato salad is also good.  (there's that bacon again  )



My wife makes a Warm German potato salad which I agree is very good but I actually like it better after it has sat a day or two in the fridge and the flavors get more intense then I eat it cold.
Bart


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish I could find 10lbs of potatoes for $1. We use potatoes a lot. I agree with Jim that they are not high calorie. We often make mashed potatoes with them, which is usually high calorie. We however have started taking one large potato and boiling it, I then run it through a potato ricer and then add a little 2% evaporated milk and a small amount of butter. Putting them through the ricer makes them much fluffier and makes it so you don't need to add in as much of the high calorie stuff that traditionally makes mashed potatoes unhealthy. Using one potato also reduces the portion size that would get out of hand by peeling a whole pot full of potatoes.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to get one of those french fry presses to be able to make homemade fries. My wife's cuts them in bigger pieces and will season, oil and bake and they come out delicious. I want to make thinner fries as well so I really do want to find a press that makes it easier to cut them thinner and more uniform.


----------



## am1 (Aug 4, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I want to get one of those french fry presses to be able to make homemade fries. My wife's cuts them in bigger pieces and will season, oil and bake and they come out delicious. I want to make thinner fries as well so I really do want to find a press that makes it easier to cut them thinner and more uniform.



Good ones are expensive.  Do not bother to buy a cheap one as it will not work.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2012)

am1 said:


> Good ones are expensive.  Do not bother to buy a cheap one as it will not work.



I have a cheaper one, it works okay but it will only take smaller potatoes. Probably up to about 3" long. It works well for those but it has started to crack some. The secret to great home made fries is the double fry technique.


Cut the fries and let them soak in cold water. You can do this for up to an hour or more.
Drain water and pat dry.
Fry in 325 degree oil for about 10 mins. 8 mins for thinner cut fries.
Remove from fryer and turn temperature up to 400 (I have to do 375 since that is as hot as our fryer goes)
fry in 400 degree oil for one to two minutes until crispy and browned.

I really shouldn't be writing this as it has me wanting some and they don't fit well in to my new lifestyle.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I want to get one of those french fry presses to be able to make homemade fries. My wife's cuts them in bigger pieces and will season, oil and bake and they come out delicious. I want to make thinner fries as well so I really do want to find a press that makes it easier to cut them thinner and more uniform.



Get a good, sharp 10" chef's knife or santoku and practice your knife skills. Cutting fries and potato chips is easy, cheap practice. I just hand cut mine. They aren't exactly 100% uniform, but I think that adds to the 'handcrafted' look and since they cook at slightly different rates, some are crispy and some are a little more limp. You can also use a mandolin. They always get eaten up around here with folks begging for more. I cut 'em, then toss with seasoned salt, pepper, some garlic powder and sometimes some red pepper flakes then spread them single layer on a baking sheet that's been non-stick sprayed. Bake at 375ish for 30-40 mi. Sometimes I turn the fries after 25 minutes or so if I want them more uniformly brown. Sometimes not. For a special treat I'll bake them in my pellet smoker using hickory.

Yum!

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been teaching myself how to cook recently, one of the things i learned was that if you 'clarify butter' it has as high a 'smoke point' as any other oil, its the milk solids that get removed in the Clarification process that burns easy...But tastes 100% better

Its been a revolution, i've clarified about a pound of no salt butter every single day this past week! I've fried chicken cutlets, Bone in Chicken, Fries & Ravioli so far all in Clarified butter and am planning on doing dozens of other things....It makes everything taste 1000% better when compared to oils like Vegetable and Canola...But i do still use Corn oil for Popcorn


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I've been teaching myself how to cook recently, one of the things i learned was that if you 'clarify butter' it has as high a 'smoke point' as any other oil, its the milk solids that get removed in the Clarification process that burns easy...But tastes 100% better
> 
> Its been a revolution, i've clarified about a pound of no salt butter every single day this past week! I've fried chicken cutlets, Bone in Chicken, Fries & Ravioli so far all in Clarified butter and am planning on doing dozens of other things....It makes everything taste 1000% better when compared to oils like Vegetable and Canola...But i do still use Corn oil for Popcorn



A pound of butter a day! I can't imagine how much fat is in that even without the milk solids.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> A pound of butter a day! I can't imagine how much fat is in that even without the milk solids.



Whats left after clarifying butter has same amount of fat as a pound of unclarified butter...Whats left after clarifying the butter is the butter fat/oil or actual butter...Most butter is 80% butter fat/oil and 20% milk solids and Water

I don't know, but it damn sure tastes good....and isn't that what really matters with food? I mean, we could survive off Oatmeal and Supplement pills, But the reason we don't is because the First priority for food is how good it tastes

I'd rather die at 98 and enjoy my meals then live to 102 and live off cardboard and Water


To 'clarify' i haven't been Eating the whole pound of butter, i've been frying in it...So its a bit different


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 4, 2012)

Deep Fried Mashed Potatoes


> I started by whipping up some mashed potatoes (obviously) and then filled an ice cube tray with them and put it in my freezer. A few hours later I popped the frozen cubes out of the tray and grabbed the ingredients that I needed to batter them.
> 
> For my batter I used a mixture of egg and milk and then rolled the cubes in flour, so once they were deep fried they ended up with a nice light, flaky crust. In fact, the coating tasted almost exactly like the same type of biscuit that I’d normally eat right alongside regular mashed potatoes.
> 
> Now, what you can’t see down below in the couple photos that I snapped of the frozen mashed potatoes, but what you should be able to see in the photo in the upper left-hand corner of this blog post, is that I also added a square of butter right in the middle of each of the cubes.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 4, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Deep Fried Mashed Potatoes



Hoo boy, that looks good.

Tonight we are having potato tacos, will post pics if they come out good.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2012)

My low-carb eating doesn't allow for potatoes and bread.  

Two things I miss most about low-carb dieting are those two.  I don't miss candy because I can eat SF candy, and it's just as good, but I eat very little of it and don't crave sugar anymore.  If I eat too much SF candy, I end up with a bellyache to beat all bellyaches, so I eat one little piece.  

But hey, if you ever need things to move along quickly, like before a long plane ride, several pieces of SF candy (or two Endulge Atkins bars) about six hours before will empty you out completely before the trip.


----------



## Elan (Aug 4, 2012)

am1 said:


> Good ones are expensive.  Do not bother to buy a cheap one as it will not work.



  Actually, I bought a cheap one and it works just fine.  You just need to think about what you're trying to accomplish and make that task easier for the machine.  The reason cheap ones break is because people try to cram a blunt end of a potato through the cutter.  Too much friction to overcome, so the operator applies more force, and the cutter breaks.  If you put a rounded end toward the cutting face, the cutter has less initial resistance to overcome and once there's some momentum the cutter easily cuts the rest of the way.  Obviously, if one were cutting fries for a restaurant they wouldn't want to bother with "technique", but this method works ok for a family sized batch.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'd rather die at 98 and enjoy my meals then live to 102 and live off cardboard and Water



This is what my friend says when I tell him he better start eating right and exercising. The problem is if you continue to eat too much clarified butter you'll die at 72 and not 92.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 4, 2012)

How about potato/leek soup?  I make mine with 1% milk and we think it's delicious.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 4, 2012)

*Potato Tacos*






Filling:
Peel, cut into chunks & boil 1.5 pounds potatoes until soft, about 20 minutes.

Drain potatoes and then add 1T butter to hot pan.  Melt butter and then add 1.5 teaspoons cumin, 2 teaspoons salt, 1.5 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper and 3 cloves garlic.  Stir to bloom spices, then remove from heat.

Pass cooked potatoes through a ricer into butter-spice mixture and stir well.

Spoon warm potato filling into freshly fried taco shells.  Serve with pickled cabbage, pickled red onions, tomatillo salsa and Mexican crema.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 5, 2012)

Corn Chowder
Cut the kernels from 2 ears of corn, then use the back of a knife to scrape the pulp from both ears into a bowl.

Sautée half an onion (minced) in 1-2 T butter, along with 2 chopped slices bacon, 1 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp pepper, 1/4 tsp ground thyme, and 1/8 tsp cayenne.

When onions are soft and just starting to brown, stir in 2 T flour and cook stirring constantly 1-2 min.

Whisk in 2.5 cups water and bring to a boil.  Stir in the corn kernels & a medium potato (about 6 oz) chopped into 1/2 inch pieces.

Simmer 15 min or until potatoes are soft.  Purée half the soup in a blender, then return to pan.  Stir in reserved corn pulp and any accumulated juices. Add 1/4 cup cream and 1/2 cup buttermilk.

Taste and adjust salt, pepper and cayenne to taste.

Mmmm.

Serves 4


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2012)

We regularly get $1 bags of Idaho Russets -- same place, Mexican markets.

I always select a bag with the biggest spuds I can find. Then I prepare twice-baked potatoes with the entire bag and freeze them. That way I have twice-baked potatoes any time. 

It is VERY convenient, especially when unexpected guests arrive. I can have a proper meal on the table in a matter of minutes this way -- some sort of grilled meat, the potato, and a vegetable of some sort.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 5, 2012)

Heathpack-I always appreciate the different recipes you try because I always end up trying them myself.  

I have never heard of, nor tasted Perogies but after all the chat about them- I got intrigued. Here are my results: 






Here is the recipe I used.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pierogi-polish-dumplings/detail.aspx



Thanks for the Corn Chowder recipe must try that one too!


----------



## pjrose (Aug 5, 2012)

*Evil, Evil, Evil (LOL)*

Heath,
Your pictures are evil.  They are too close-up, too colorful, too yummy looking.  Grrrrr.
PJ


----------



## heathpack (Aug 5, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Heathpack-I always appreciate the different recipes you try because I always end up trying them myself.
> 
> I have never heard of, nor tasted Perogies but after all the chat about them- I got intrigued. Here are my results:
> 
> ...



That looks AWESOME!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 5, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> We regularly get $1 bags of Idaho Russets -- same place, Mexican markets.
> 
> I always select a bag with the biggest spuds I can find. Then I prepare twice-baked potatoes with the entire bag and freeze them. That way I have twice-baked potatoes any time.
> 
> It is VERY convenient, especially when unexpected guests arrive. I can have a proper meal on the table in a matter of minutes this way -- some sort of grilled meat, the potato, and a vegetable of some sort.



I cannot tell you how much I love the Mexican grocery store.  Tomatillos 4 pounds for a dollar, cilantro 25 cents per bunch, cabbage 25 cents/pound, dried chiles pequin $0.70/bag, dried black beans fresh enough to cook in an hour and a half without any presoaking, seven kinds of crema, fresh tortillas still warm in the bag.  But the best thing is the meat counter.  When I need bones for beef stock, I can choose from 3 kinds: neck bones, soup bones (cut up shanks) and oxtails. All freshly cut before your very eyes by actual butchers.  In the gringo market they hardly ever have bones and when they do they are expensive.  You can eat very well out of that Mexican grocery store very cheaply.

We do happen to have twice baked potatoes in the game plan for next week.  Also gnocchi, shepherds pie from some leftover leg of lamb in my freezer, potatoes lyonnaise with roasted chicken breast, and German potato salad with grilled chicken wings.  We go on vacation Aug 17 and all the potatoes must be accounted for by then.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 5, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Heath,
> Your pictures are evil.  They are too close-up, too colorful, too yummy looking.  Grrrrr.
> PJ



There's nothing wrong with coveting good food, IMO.  You have to eat after all.  The soup (despite the cream and butter) only has 200ish calories per serving.  You SHOULD want to eat it, it's nourishing and tasty.

We are actually have something devilish for dinner, though.  Fried chicken and waffles.  In addition to the potato theme, I have a buttermilk theme going on right now.  Then the gringo market puts whole chickens on sale for 79 cents/pound.  Buttermilk + chicken = fried chicken and waffles, there is simply no choice in the matter.  Really good with this is a drizzle of a sauce made of maple syrup, mustard and a dash of balsamic vinegar.

I got two birds for around $7.50, then butchered them into 4 thighs (teriyaki), 4 legs (fried chicken), 2 whole breasts (to roast), and 8 wing portions (combined with a stash from the freezer will become grilled buffalo wings).  The bones yielded 3 quarts of stock which is now frozen and I picked enough good meat off the bones to put together six chicken enchiladas for tomorrow nights supper (we had leftover sauce from a recent dinner party).  I wound up skimming 1/2 cup of fat from the stock, which I would have normally thrown away, but someone posted earlier in this thread about schmaltz, which inspired me to save it the fat to see if I can find a use for it.

It always surprises me how it's much less caloric to eat devilish foods at home.  Maybe because if we are having something high in calories like fried chicken, we tend to offset it by having something lower in calories as a side, like a mess of cole slaw, lightly dressed, and maybe watermelon for dessert. In a restaurant, they'd serve you fried chicken, waffles, sweet potato casserole, corn bread with honey butter and an enormous brownie sundae!

My basic approach is to eat good things without one iota of regret.  But I do usually figure out the calorie count found then find a way to make it work within my budget.

H


----------



## pjrose (Aug 5, 2012)

heathpack said:


> There's nothing wrong with coveting good food, IMO.  You have to eat after all.  The soup (despite the cream and butter) only has 200ish calories per serving.  You SHOULD want to eat it, it's nourishing and tasty.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



I know, I know, you're right - and you also eat lots of fruit and exercise!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I cannot tell you how much I love the Mexican grocery store.  Tomatillos 4 pounds for a dollar, cilantro 25 cents per bunch, cabbage 25 cents/pound, dried chiles pequin $0.70/bag, dried black beans fresh enough to cook in an hour and a half without any presoaking, seven kinds of crema, fresh tortillas still warm in the bag.  But the best thing is the meat counter.  When I need bones for beef stock, I can choose from 3 kinds: neck bones, soup bones (cut up shanks) and oxtails. All freshly cut before your very eyes by actual butchers.  In the gringo market they hardly ever have bones and when they do they are expensive.  You can eat very well out of that Mexican grocery store very cheaply.



And yet many gabachos won't shop at the Mexican markets, even though they're selling the exact same stuff as Safeway for 1/10th the price. And then they also have the bones and tripe. Double bonus. 

One of the very few great things about Las Vegas is our food markets. We have better prices and quality than most places I've visited in the US. (And that's quite a few places.)

Between the Mexican markets for produce and poultry, the Asian markets for exotic produce and fish, and the food co-ops for red meat, we eat gourmet every single day and pay a lot less. If you have big Asian grocery stores in your area, you should give those a try, too. Mad values to be had there.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 7, 2012)

*Sour Cream & Onion Twice Baked Potatoes, Freezer Ready*






We were cooking up bacon tonight for BLTs, so I figured while we were making a bacon mess, I might as well put together the twice-baked potatoes.

Microwave 6 potatoes (about 6-7 oz each) until soft, about 12 min.  Set aside to cool a bit.

Meanwhile, fry up 4 slices of bacon and while it is cooking, finely chop an onion.  When the bacon is done, remove it to a paper-towel lined plate and pour off all but 1T fat.

Add the onions to the pan and cook over medium-low heat until soft and lightly brown, 10 min or so.

While onions are cooking, measure out 1/2 cup sour cream, 5 oz shredded cheddar, 1/4 cup buttermilk, 2 T butter.  You can use varying proportions to taste.  Set about 1/3 of the cheese aside and reserve as a topping. If you have some chives, chop them up.

Cut potatoes lengthwise and then scoop pulp into a large bowl, leaving about 1/4-1/2 inch potato in the skin to create a sturdy shell.

Mash the potato with a fork, and add sour cream, the larger portion of cheese, buttermilk, butter, and chives.  Add the onion and crumble in 2 slices of bacon.  Add salt & pepper to taste.  Stir to mix and then mound into potato shells.  Top with reserved cheese and crumble the remaining 2 slices of bacon over the top.

Place uncovered on a tray and freeze until firm, about 4 hours, then wrap individually in plastic wrap.

To cook, unwrap potatoes & then place frozen potatoes on a sheet pan and cook at 500 degrees until filling is hot, about 20-25 min.

Makes 12 servings of one potato half each.  About 200 cal/serving.

We are having these next week with tomato soup and green salad.

H


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 7, 2012)

Yummm...I can't wait to make these ^^^^^^


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 7, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I got two birds for around $7.50, then butchered them into 4 thighs (teriyaki), 4 legs (fried chicken), 2 whole breasts (to roast), and 8 wing portions (combined with a stash from the freezer will become grilled buffalo wings).  The bones yielded 3 quarts of stock which is now frozen and I picked enough good meat off the bones to put together six chicken enchiladas for tomorrow nights supper (we had leftover sauce from a recent dinner party).
> 
> H



This is what i wish i knew how to do, i have to by pre-sectioned chicken..I'd LOVE to learn how to get all of this from a couple birds!  Making my own stock is impossible with pre-sectioned birds

I've had some amazing Turkey(i know, we're talking about Chickens)Soup at little road side Diners and would Love to be able to make it myself from whats left of a bird after i ate the legs, thighs and wings


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 7, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> This is what i wish i knew how to do, i have to by pre-sectioned chicken..I'd LOVE to learn how to get all of this from a couple birds!  Making my own stock is impossible with pre-sectioned birds
> 
> I've had some amazing Turkey(i know, we're talking about Chickens)Soup at little road side Diners and would Love to be able to make it myself from whats left of a bird after i ate the legs, thighs and wings



And pre-cut birds are considerably more expensive. 

What you are looking to do is called "8-way chicken." (You end up with eight pieces.) Google it and you will find a slew of demonstration videos. There are dozens of ways to 8-way a chicken. I've got my favorite method, but I didn't see any videos of it. Just find a technique that works for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> This is what i wish i knew how to do, i have to by pre-sectioned chicken..I'd LOVE to learn how to get all of this from a couple birds!  Making my own stock is impossible with pre-sectioned birds



It really isn't too hard to figure where the parts of a chicken naturally come apart. Start by bending the joint where the leg joins the thigh. Cut down to that joint, then press your knife through the joint. Next cut alongside the thigh where it joins the body and find that joint and cut through it. Same deal where the wings attach to the (well, it would be shoulders on us)back of the breasts. Cut under the ribcage to the back (A good place to use heavy kitchen shears (scissors). Use the shears to cut from the belly cavity up to the neck cavity through the breastbone. You will be able to feel where the breast attaches to the upper back, cut it free. The back and neck and whatever unidentifiable giblets (gut organs) goes in the pot for soup or stock. You can filet the breasts and/or thighs if you wish to have boneless bits, and of course the bones go in the soup pot. 

Cover the bones and giblets with water and simmer 2-3 hours, let cool and pick the bones and skin out. Discard them. Save this for soup or stock. It's the best ever!

You'll miss a joint or two the first few times you cut up a bird, but hey, you'll get better and it still tastes the same.

Get yourself the book, _Joy of Cooking_. It will explain EVERYTHING to you. Or if you REALLY want to look smart, make it the _Larousse Gastronomique_. They'll not only show how to cut up a chicken, but how to butcher an ox. (maybe.  )

There are probably some good basic cooking classes near you. Take one. It shouldn't be something over the top or ethnic until you get the basics. Then follow what interests you.

All the best! One of the very best things my Mom did for me was to insist I knew my way around a kitchen and instill a taste for different foods in me. I stayed single for 25 years after a failed marriage, and could out cook most of my girlfriends.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Aug 8, 2012)

*Stock*

Jim, don't you put onion, celery, and carrots in your stock?  We always put in those plus more.  

We also save the bones/skin from rotisserie chickens and make a nice broth from them.  Nothing goes to waste.  (Waist, yes, but waste no)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Jim, don't you put onion, celery, and carrots in your stock?  We always put in those plus more.



Of course the mirepoix ( in Long Islandese, mirror pwah) goes in. As Emeril says, "The Trinity." Usually a bay leaf and some garlic, salt & pepper. Waist not, want not.   Jim


----------



## heathpack (Aug 8, 2012)

When I cut up a chicken, I usually start by cutting the thigh-leg complexes off the bird.  Then I cut the leg from the thigh and usually pull the skin off the leg at the same time.  Usually I de-bone the thighs, which leaves a lot of meat on the bones, and the thigh bones go in the pressure cooker pot.

Then I cut along the rib bones to the neck area, ending up between the wing and the back.  One snip on either side with poultry shears and the back is off the bird, leaving a breast with two wings attached.  I cut the back into 2 or 3 pieces and drop that in the pot, along with any rib meat.

Then I cut the wings from the breast and cut the wing tips off and throw them in the pot.  Cut each wing into two pieces.

Usually I leave the breast whole, bone-in, skin on to roast.

I forgot to mention that at the beginning of the whole process, I pull the neck out of the body cavity and throw that in the pot.  But I throw the rest of the innards away- heart, gizzard, liver- no thanks.  I don't even cook them up for the dogs.

After the second bird is cut up, I put an onion (quartered with skin on to make the stock more deeply colored), one carrot (broken into 2-3 pieces) and one stalk of celery (broken into 2-3 pieces) into the pot.  Then as much water as the pressure cooker will allow, 6-8 peppercorns, and a bay leaf.  Cook under high pressure for 30 min, then let pressure subside, then strain.  Cool to room temp, refrigerate over night, then remove congealed fat.  In the winter when I don't mind heating up my house, I'm inclined to simmer on the stove to reduce the stock.  In the summer, I don't bother.

The pressure cooker makes great chicken stock super quickly, I am very fond of that gadget.

H


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Of course the mirepoix ( in Long Islandese, mirror pwah) goes in. As Emeril says, "The Trinity." Usually a bay leaf and some garlic, salt & pepper. Waist not, want not.   Jim



Tut tut! The holy trinity is mirepoix with bell peppers in place of the carrots.

Thou shalt cook étouffé as penance.



When I cut a chicken, I remove the wishbone from the breast, then remove the breasts one at a time, preserving the tenders. I'll airline the breasts or not depending. Then, I remove the thighs -- I think it's easier to preserve the oysters when boning this way. But like I said, there are DOZENS of ways to butcher a chicken. If speed is the main consideration, I will remove the backbone first -- basically unzipping it with a really sharp boning knife. And then cut the chicken once it's splayed out.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Tut tut! The holy trinity is mirepoix with bell peppers in place of the carrots.



Too bad. I am just not a huge fan of bell peppers, so carrots it is. But if they do it for you, then by all means go for 'em. (burp)


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Too bad. I am just not a huge fan of bell peppers, so carrots it is. But if they do it for you, then by all means go for 'em. (burp)



Just pointing out that "trinity" and "mirepoix" are not interchangeable terms. The are two similar but different things. When Emeril talks about the trinity, he's not talking about mirepoix. 

I wouldn't want étouffé made with mirepoix any more than I would want bouillabaisse made with trinity.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Just pointing out that "trinity" and "mirepoix" are not interchangeable terms. The are two similar but different things. When Emeril talks about the trinity, he's not talking about mirepoix.



I had indeed been using the terms interchangeably. Thanks for passing along some of your hard earned education. Now I know. Emeril can have his. I can have mine.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 8, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I forgot to mention that at the beginning of the whole process, I pull the neck out of the body cavity and throw that in the pot.  But I throw the rest of the innards away- heart, gizzard, liver- no thanks.  I don't even cook them up for the dogs.
> H



 When growing up as poor folk, we fried it all and loved it--neck, heart, gizzard, liver.  I still like chicken 'innards.'

And one of the first things I learned in cooking was how to cut up a chicken.  Fried chicken was my family's favorite Sunday dinner.  I never buy pre-cut birds because of the cost differential and because it's so easy to do yourself.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 9, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I forgot to mention that at the beginning of the whole process, I pull the neck out of the body cavity and throw that in the pot.  But I throw the rest of the innards away- heart, gizzard, liver- no thanks.  I don't even cook them up for the dogs.



What a waste. An animal died so that you can eat it. Hearts, livers and gizzards are in my opinion the best parts. Snouts and tails all the way. Bones, marrow and feet, too. Those are the absolute best parts. 

At the risk of sounding condescending, is it too much to ask of people to learn a little bit about charcuterie? Sausages and pâtés are the zenith of mankind's culinary skills. Learn it and embrace it. Google "Michael Ruhlman charcuterie." Buy that book. You will never eat better in your life. Give me a Mason jar, some fat and some innards and I'm a seriously happy boy.

My brother in law once shot a dozen geese on a hunting trip. He threw away the livers. I'd like to slap him for that. "You threw out $200 worth of free-range goose liver? WTF, man? WTF!"


----------



## heathpack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Pierogies*






Ok I wasn't planning on making pierogies but y'all made 'em sound so good.  We've never had them before- and boy were they good. A most excellent use of the humble potato.

Have enough frozen for another fat happy meal.

I am glad to report that we have easily eaten 7 pounds of these potatoes. 

H


----------



## LisaH (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG! All the pictures you posted looked so yummy, especially the last one. BTW, what's the brown sauce on top of the pierogies?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 10, 2012)

LisaH said:


> OMG! All the pictures you posted looked so yummy, especially the last one. BTW, what's the brown sauce on top of the pierogies?



It is carmelized onions.  From my freezer.  Apparently it is traditional to brown these in butter and serve with carmelized onions and sour cream, so that's what we did.

Honestly amazing that one can turn 1 russet potato into a meal for 4.  In this case a russet potato that cost a nickel.

H


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Honestly amazing that one can turn 1 russet potato into a meal for 4.  In this case a russet potato that cost a nickel.
> 
> H



Boy, and I thought I was a cheapskate. Ya done good, H!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 10, 2012)

IMHO - potatoes, beans, rice, and corn are all great core components of a diet.


----------



## spirits (Aug 11, 2012)

*Heathpack you are amazing*

How wonderful they look.  You did an amazing job.  
Some of the best foods are based upon poor people making do with what they have on hand. Slavik people have perogies, Chinese have pot stickers.  Has anyone heard of green onion cakes?  If you have not had them they are almost as good as perogies.  Trust me they are amazing.  You take dough, add in chopped green onions, roll them out into 6-8 inch rounds and fry them in a little bit of oil.  They are VERY popular here in Edmonton but I have not seen them in too many other places.  They are usually served with a red pepper hot sauce or vinegar, soy sauce with a little sugar.  Wonderful


----------



## heathpack (Aug 11, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Boy, and I thought I was a cheapskate. Ya done good, H!



Out of curiosity, I ran the numbers:

Pierogies for 4
Potato 8 oz $0.05
Cheddar 1.5 oz $0.47
Ricotta homemade from 1 cup milk $0.23
Flour 2 cups $0.50
Eggs organic free range 2 $0.75
Oil 1T approx $0.05
Butter organic pastured 4T $0.70
Sour cream 4T $0.50
Carmelized onions from freezer approx $0.05
Total $3.30 for 4 or 82.5 cents per serving.  

Take that McDonalds Dollar Menu!

Vegetables about $0.75 total per plate for frozen green beans & homemade glazed carrots.  Total cost/serving for entire meal $1.60.  That's crazy cheap eating!

H


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2012)

You didn't calculate your time! LOL...


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 11, 2012)

LisaH said:


> You didn't calculate your time! LOL...



Here's a typical list of ingredients for instant potatoes:

- potato
- monocerides (these are fats)
- diglycerides (another kind of fat)
- sodium acid pyrophosphate (this is a chemical used in electroplating)
- sodium metabisulfate (this chemical is used with antioxidants)
- citric acid (a weak acid used for flavoring)
- BHT or butylated hydroxytoluene (a fat and oil antioxidant) 


So I ask, who cares if it takes a little more time?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 11, 2012)

LisaH said:


> You didn't calculate your time! LOL...



That is very true!  I was in the kitchen quite a long time yesterday.

But here's the way I look at it:
1.  Cooking is one of my hobbies, it keeps me entertained
2.  Cooking is good exercise- yes, really!  On my feet hustling around for a few hours has got to burn more calories than floating around in the swimming pool
3.  Cooking is good for weight management- you know what you're eating.  But I will cook with pretty caloric ingredients/techniques- sometimes those foods are so satisfying that you still come out ahead in the calorie game.
4.  I am pretty interested in nutrition and can maximize nutrition when I cook something myself
5.  I love to eat but only really tasty things.  A lot of commercially prepared food just doesn't taste that good to me.
6.  I am concerned about some of the practices adopted in the modern industrial food production machine & want to opt out when I can reasonably do so
7.  Cooking saves money

It's kind of like being into timeshares enough that you hang out on TUG- but boy if you do, you will get really good at getting a lot of TS value.  None of us really figure in our time, I guess because we like spending our time that way!

H


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 11, 2012)

heathpack said:


> That is very true!  I was in the kitchen quite a long time yesterday.
> 
> But here's the way I look at it:
> 1.  Cooking is one of my hobbies, it keeps me entertained
> ...



I could have written that list myself. Especially #5. 

I'm making smoky spicy sloppy joes tomorrow and I'll be baking my own ham. buns to put the sloppy joes on.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 11, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> I could have written that list myself. Especially #5.
> 
> I'm making smoky spicy sloppy joes tomorrow and I'll be baking my own ham. buns to put the sloppy joes on.



We are kindred souls.  

H


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2012)

heathpack said:


> It's kind of like being into timeshares enough that you hang out on TUG- but boy if you do, you will get really good at getting a lot of TS value.  None of us really figure in our time, I guess because we like spending our time that way!
> 
> H



Haha, I can certainly relate to this.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 12, 2012)

I made the Corn Chowder and it was DELICIOUS.  Thank you for sharing the recipes.  Now I have to find a Mexican market nearby to check out the potatoes and other values.  Keep the recipes coming.


Oh, I had the ingredients on the stove and realized I needed cream and buttermilk.  I did not have any so I used two more ears of corn in the blender with one cup of milk.  The expense was minimal too.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 12, 2012)

*Potato Gnocchi- all cheesed up*






All the potatoes have now been cooked.  Made potato gnocchi today (plus 2 shepherds mini pies for tomorrows dinner).  I had mine gratineed with fontina.  Mr. H went for cheddar (as he is wont to do).  We have 2 more portions in the freezer.  I had never made these before, I was surprised how easy they were to make. 

Basically you bake 2 pounds of russet potatoes, then run then through a ricer.  Mix in 1 tsp salt, then 1.25-1.5 cups flour.  That's it.  Just add the flour and mix with your hands until you have a smooth dough.  Roll 1/4 of the dough at a time- roll into a 3/4 inch cylinder.  If it won't stay together, return to bowl and mix in 1-2 T flour until consistency is right.

Once you roll all the dough out, cut into 3/4 inch pieces. You then form the ridges on the back of a fork while simultaneously poking into the other side of the gnocchi to form a dimple.  Google this and you will find the technique I'm sure.

Drop the gnocchi as they form onto a well-floured baking sheet.  Dry at room temp 1-2 hours, then cook, refrigerate or freeze.

Cook in salted water until the gnocchi float (1-3 min), then sauce as desired.  We tossed ours in butter, put them in individual gratin dishes, then topped with 1.5 oz of cheese.  Two to three minutes under the broiler and you will have deliciousness.

H


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 13, 2012)

I am reminded of a treat we could get when I was a child: Spudnuts.  These were donuts made with potato flour.  Apparently, the franchise grew large before dying out to just a few stores.  I can buy the mix but there is no bakery here where I can buy one pre-made.  I don't want to buy a mix (or even make my own dough) and then have to fry them up.  I'd eat them all.  I just want one.  One spudnut.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2012)

*Shepherds Pie- adieu fresh potatoes, you have filled my freezer!*



Rose Pink said:


> I am reminded of a treat we could get when I was a child: Spudnuts.  These were donuts made with potato flour.  Apparently, the franchise grew large before dying out to just a few stores.  I can buy the mix but there is no bakery here where I can buy one pre-made.  I don't want to buy a mix (or even make my own dough) and then have to fry them up.  I'd eat them all.  I just want one.  One spudnut.



I'm glad I did not know about this, I would have been frying up spud nuts.

Here's the last of the potatoes in shepherds pie.  I will post the recap soon.






H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 14, 2012)

*The $1 Potato Summary*

Roesti 2 servings, $1.30/serving. Lunch for 2.

Corn Chowder 4 servings, $0.40/serving.  One lunch for 2 of soup and salad.  One dinner for 2 of BLT and soup.

Twice Baked Potatoes 12 servings, $0.30/serving.  Nine left in freezer.  One dinner for 2 of Twice Baked Potatoes, homemade tomato soup and salad.

Potato tacos 2 servings, $1.35/serving.  Dinner for 2. 

Pierogies 4 servings, $0.83/serving.  Dinner for 2 with green beans & glazed carrots.  Two portions in freezer.

Shepherds pie 2 servings $1.13/serving.  Dinner for 2 with salad.

Gnocchi 6 servings $0.72/serving (gratineed with fontina).  Dinner for 2 with salad.  Four portions in freezer.

Old French Potatoes 2 side dish servings, $0.25/serving.  Served with roast chicken and salad for dinner for 2. 

TOTAL cost: 34 entree servings, 2 side dishes for $20.88 at average cost of $0.58/serving.  We have 5.5 dinners for 2 left in freezer for next month.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely amazing.  I think you should start a new cooking show on Food Network.


----------



## Gracey (Aug 15, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Absolutely amazing.  I think you should start a new cooking show on Food Network.



I second that!!


----------



## pjrose (Aug 15, 2012)

Loops said:


> I second that!!



And I'll be third!

"Creative Cooking on a Budget" comes to mind, but I'm sure that's already taken.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 15, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Absolutely amazing.  I think you should start a new cooking show on Food Network.



Love it (except I don't want to be on TV in any way, shape or form!)

I think the premise would be: you give average home cooks $1 to go out and buy some inexpensive ingredient.  Then he/she has to see how many delicious, nutritous & varied meals can be made out of that ingredient, tallying the total cost.

The winner gets a sack of potatoes, lol.

H


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 16, 2012)

As PJ mentioned, there's already a show for low-budget meals, I think it has something to do with $10 meals.  But in your spud example, you took one simple ingredient and creatively (and cost-effectively) made a huge variety of dishes for now or frozen for later.  I'd like to see what you could do with eggplant.   

Anyway, don't blame you for not wanting TV--you probably have a larger calling with your medical background.  Still, an idea for "retirement."


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread has me looking for inexpensive meals while all the fresh veggies are in season.  In Woman's Day there is an article on making two meals from one.  Last night I made a pepper/onion quiche.  The cost was minimal, the only thing I had to buy was cheddar cheese. It is delicious.  I think I am going to make it again this week to use up some yellow and zucchini squash.  Again this week I am making the corn chowder too...


Keep the great stretch a meal coming......


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 21, 2012)

If you're going to the trouble of making quiches (which I love), be sure to make two at the same time and freeze one (or both).  You can take the second one out of the freezer and put it directly into the oven for about an hour.  It turns out great!

I always make two when I make quiches and freeze one for special Sunday brunches or company.  And, I found that Pillsbury pie crust is actually pretty good and a good timesaver for quiche.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!! Great idea.  Mine was so good I am planning on making another.  If I had made two as you suggested it would already be in the freezer.

Great tip


----------



## spirits (Aug 21, 2012)

*Made these today*

http://food52.com/recipes/228_zucchini_pancakes

Left out the egg and used oil for my vegan son,  the DH got the potato only version because that is what him mom used to make.  They both were wonderful with sour cream and apple sauce from our own apples.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 22, 2012)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow!! Great idea.  Mine was so good I am planning on making another.  If I had made two as you suggested it would already be in the freezer.
> 
> Great tip



For frozen quiche, the secret is to freeze the uncooked egg/custard mixture in a pre-baked pastry shell.  About 5 min. before the pastry shell is done baking, take it out and brush it lightly with egg, and then bake it another 5 min.  Allow it to cool completely, add the filling, then find a level spot in the freezer for the filling to completely freeze.  Once frozen, wrap tightly in plastic wrap and aluminum foil.  When you bake it, heat oven to 375 degrees and bake frozen quiche for about 1 hour, until filling is set.  

I've done this many times, always with great results.


----------

